# Cooking Times



## ravenclan (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 2, 2021)

This needs to be a sticky.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 2, 2021)

Damn, that's pretty accurate!


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 2, 2021)

I can remember this list. And, it is reliable and repeatable with no technology involved. No dropped connections, hopefully no dropped beers.


----------

